# Hi9gh Enough - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

a classic from the Damn Yankees....this video breaks down how i play this tune...thanks for watching!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB3U7gzS8LY


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Well done. Going to have to give this one a try. Thanks for posting the video.


----------

